# Finally de-lurking



## cgquin (May 17, 2005)

Hi all - I've been lurking on this forum for awhile now, and finally decided to introduce myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I've been living in Japan for 2 years now, which means I have to buy all my MAC online - you guys have been the best for helping me know what to get!  My addiction is relatively recent, but thanks to you I haven't suffered any withdrawals since I've been here


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 17, 2005)

Welcome....I know how it goes, I live on the Big Island in Hawaii, only MAC is in Macy's.  :crap:  I buy all my stuff online too....


----------



## Sanne (May 17, 2005)

welcome to specktra!!! in Japan there are special collections from MAC right?


----------



## Caitlin (May 17, 2005)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 17, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra cgquin


----------



## mac_obsession (May 17, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra cgquin! I hope you enjoy it here, and I'm glad you decided to delurk!!


----------



## user2 (May 17, 2005)

Hi!

Welcome to Specktra from VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda)!

Have fun here!


----------



## cgquin (May 19, 2005)

Sanne wrote:
 Quote:

  in Japan there are special collections from MAC right?  
 
I think so, but not near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I live in rural Japan, not even on the main island.  There's no MAC here.  Thank God for the internet


----------



## cgquin (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 27, 2005)

Hi cgquin,

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

